# Dove hunting



## Richard Hopkins (Feb 20, 2010)

Who is going dove hunting this year. I just got a new shotgun.


----------



## browningRAGE (Dec 19, 2009)

already got 5 down, pa season came in yesterday


----------



## bdman (Jun 7, 2010)

i am!!! season just opened yesterday here in IN.


----------



## Richard Hopkins (Feb 20, 2010)

luckys


----------



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

Season opens saturday..prolly going the next two saturdays! gotta get some shells though


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm gonna go. I just bought a Remington 1100 12 gauge.

Jake


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

shot four yesterday going again tomorrow and i have a 20 guage pardner single shot. not fancy at all but it gets the job done


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

My new 1100 shoots like a DREAM. Doesn't kick at all. Shot skeet yesterday and shot about 300 shells and my arm wasn't hurting a bit.

Jake


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> My new 1100 shoots like a DREAM. Doesn't kick at all. Shot skeet yesterday and shot about 300 shells and my arm wasn't hurting a bit.
> 
> Jake


 my 20 is so light man you just better hold on tight when you shoot that gun (IT KICKS LIKE A MULE!!!) it kicks harder than my dads 12


----------



## browningRAGE (Dec 19, 2009)

just ate some dove breasts and i felt like i went to heaven and back!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

bigbulls10 said:


> my 20 is so light man you just better hold on tight when you shoot that gun (IT KICKS LIKE A MULE!!!) it kicks harder than my dads 12


Yeah. I know what you mean. I have a 3 in. 20 gauge and it kicks harder than my 11-87 3 1/2 Super-mag.


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

browningRAGE said:


> just ate some dove breasts and i felt like i went to heaven and back!


 got about 12 in the freezer right now. me and my dad had this place where we would limit out on mourning doves and shoot thirty eurasians. it stinks cause it closed down. theres no tresspassing signs around the whole place so now its back to leaving to go home with 10 dove in the cooler


----------



## Richard Hopkins (Feb 20, 2010)

bigbulls10 said:


> shot four yesterday going again tomorrow and i have a 20 guage pardner single shot. not fancy at all but it gets the job done


 I had one of those before. And dove season starts sep 17 in TX.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

bigbulls10 said:


> my 20 is so light man you just better hold on tight when you shoot that gun (IT KICKS LIKE A MULE!!!) it kicks harder than my dads 12


Same here


----------



## BearElement5 (Oct 7, 2009)

i got 5 yesterday headed out again monday. Took my grandads browning gold semi auto look that gun up it is bad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Richard Hopkins (Feb 20, 2010)

CCCCCCOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLL:nixon:


----------

